# Sunk The Brute Now it Wont Start



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's the scoop. We were out on Saturday and I sunk the Brute upside down in a pond.(TERRIBLE)!!!! I made the mistake of trying to get her to go out in the field. I since got it home and have had no luck in getting it started here are a few things I've done so far:

Took the plugs out of it pumped out the water. (done in the field)
Put new plugs in it twice
Cleaned the carbs and jets they weren't that bad
Put my finger over the spark plug hole to see if she kicked pretty good and it did
Tried to reset the roll over sensor
Checked it for spark and air
Tried to spray ether down the carbs

and still no go I'm stumped please help as I don't know what else to check.

Thanks Guys!!!!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like your rings are seized. Have you followed the instructions on how to recover a sunk fourwheeler?

MudInMyBlood Forums Recovering a Sunk Quad




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

wmredneck said:


> Sounds like your rings are seized. Have you followed the instructions on how to recover a sunk fourwheeler?
> 
> MudInMyBlood Forums Recovering a Sunk Quad
> 
> ...


I did I even put some oil down the carbs to see if it would free them up but she seems to have good compression??? Im really confused.

By the way the bike is an 06 750


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine was really hard to get started when I sunk it a month ago I just put jumper cables to a running truck and kept trying until it finally fired up.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

air, fuel, Spark. 3 basic things you need to think about first and trace back to the problem. Are you getting spark? did you take the plug out and watch it fire? (rest it against something not flammable and roll it over don't hold it lol) if you've got spark your missing fuel/air. I doubt that's the issue if you cleaned them though.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Pour sme oil down both plug holes and let it set for about 10 minutes and then try to fire it up. If uve gt fire fuel and air and still wnt fire then ur rings r seized. It might take a couple times with the oil down the plug holes. I bet ull get it fired up with a lil time. I brought one back to life with seized rings that had been sitn up for about 6 mnths. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you drain the carb bowls they will fill with water also. There also could be water stuck in an elbow for your snorkel.

Sent from my C771


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

it took me about 4hrs to get my gf's going after she sunk it pour oil down the plug holes let it sit for a few mins then with the plugs still out try turning it over a few times.. keep repeating that step till the comp comes up... i thought hers had good comp also but i was wrong lol they should be around 60-70ish and hers was about 15 once we got it back to around 40 it finally fired up let it run for a bit and now its good again


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

you really need to get that thing started very soon. The longer it takes the quicker the moisture will turn into rust.. 
You may have water in the gas.
Vent lines for the carbs may be clogged up
you may need to check your electrical connections (espec. the cdi box)
Your carbs may be full of fine sand blocking the jets
check your coil.

I wish you luck brotha!!! You may want to place a 911 call out to some fellow quad riders and buy them some beers to get that beast running again.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine was the same here is what I did and it worked great

Get a jump starter ,it will make it spin over faster 

Some of that stop smoking stuff ,Its the real thick stuff

Then keep given it heel .


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Rings are stuck like said above. Take some jumper cable's and hook it to your truck so that it will spin over faster. Then start turning it over while pouring oil throw the Carbs. Keep spinning over and just keep pouring oil down the carbs a little at a time. You will here the motor trying to hit. Give it alot of throttle while your doing this so that the carbs open all the way.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> air, fuel, Spark. 3 basic things you need to think about first and trace back to the problem. Are you getting spark? did you take the plug out and watch it fire? (rest it against something not flammable and roll it over don't hold it lol) if you've got spark your missing fuel/air. I doubt that's the issue if you cleaned them though.


#4 compression


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

this 1 set for 2 months before he brought it in, water ran out of the air box when i opened the lid, you can see the water mark on the pre filter in the 2nd picture ,by following the recovery steps an a couple of things i add to it it came back to life


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, guys Ill try that tonight and let you know how I make out. 
R-Max that one in the pics looks wosre than mine did so with any luck ill be able to get it going.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

that was the 3rd time this brute had been swamped, an its still running


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

superbogger750 said:


> Rings are stuck like said above. Take some jumper cable's and hook it to your truck so that it will spin over faster. Then start turning it over while pouring oil throw the Carbs. Keep spinning over and just keep pouring oil down the carbs a little at a time. You will here the motor trying to hit. Give it alot of throttle while your doing this so that the carbs open all the way.


Oh thats right when mine started to kick over was when I had chock off and WOT


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I sprayed pb blaster in my cylinders, I couldn't get it to start with oil. Let on blaster soak for 10 mins and it fired right up.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Back from the dead! Glad you got it running.

Sent from using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Old timer here. New to MIMB but like it a bunch so far. Also new to four wheeler. Can anyone tell me what about swamping one causes the rings to seize. I have a complete parts bike that I was going to start parting out to fix mine but after reading about recovering a swamped bike I wonder if I should put it back togather and see if I can get it back running. Supposedly it was swamped and wouldn't run was the reason they sold it to me for almost nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr.Scruffy said:


> Old timer here. New to MIMB but like it a bunch so far. Also new to four wheeler. Can anyone tell me what about swamping one causes the rings to seize. I have a complete parts bike that I was going to start parting out to fix mine but after reading about recovering a swamped bike I wonder if I should put it back togather and see if I can get it back running. Supposedly it was swamped and wouldn't run was the reason they sold it to me for almost nothing. Any suggestions?


Scroll up in the thread and you'll see a link to click on. It will help you recover a swamped bike. Basically the cold water/ dirt goin down into the cylinder will cause the rings to shrink into the piston and won't allow enough compression to fire. Oil,pb blaster or marvels works real well to help, the oil will help build compression back up enough to fire the bike off and the heat will help unstick the rings is my understanding of it. If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me. Best of luck to you.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just want to say thanks to everyone who posted on this thread. I put some WD-40 down the plug holes let her sit for 40minutes and she started up. She gave me a bit of trouble but i cranked her over and she slowly started up. 

I ran it for a half hour seemed to be alright I didn't get on the throttle but I did fire it up and shut her down a few times with no issues.

Now that its running I can get her flushed out with new oil in her and dial it back in.

Again thanks to all of you just shows that this is the best ATV community out there.

Cheers


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it back from the grave buddy. Best of luck to you. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

could seized rings cause one to backfire out the carb? i have an 07 650 that i was told sat up for a long time


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

No backfiring would come from the carbs or bad timing. If its set up have the carbs cleaned. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

i thought about timeing. the valves seem ok but idk. alot of blowby is getting into the crankcase. guy i go it from said he redid the wireing harness. can this effect timeing? i tryed another cdi he had layin around an no luck. also changed coils. the carbs looked like new when i pulled the bowls. is there somthing else i should look for?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

next time dont use ether .. that crap aint good for nothing .... glad you got i running


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

also its only the front cylender. the rear seems to fire right.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I did'nt sink my brute but I think it took muddy water in to the exhaust , I did everything like it had been sunk, fresh oil and PB in the cylinders along with some fresh plugs . took awhile but got it back to running . My question is it's smoking really bad don't know if its the oil from the PB blaster in the cylinders or something else can't run it where I live the smoke is so heavy it's white smoke , also I have alot of back pressure in my airbox with alot of oil getting in it thought it might be the muffler but took it off and still have the oil shooting in the air box


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Rings r gone. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine coughed out some crazy crap for a while but cleared up after a couple hours. I don't think it could be shot I sunk mine real bad filled it with mud and water and she's running like a champ now.

Hope it works out for you bud


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats good to hear , mine was'nt smoking at all before I took in the muddy water and I did'nt try to start it in the hole so just hoping it's just working out the oil in the cylinders as far as the pucking oil in the breather maybe I did'nt run it long enough to clean that out either , I'm gonna try and get it somewhere this weekend I can let it run for awhile. guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

wolf_36 said:


> Thats good to hear , mine was'nt smoking at all before I took in the muddy water and I did'nt try to start it in the hole so just hoping it's just working out the oil in the cylinders as far as the pucking oil in the breather maybe I did'nt run it long enough to clean that out either , I'm gonna try and get it somewhere this weekend I can let it run for awhile. guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed


I think it'll work out for you just fine. I was stressed to the max when I sunk mine and after a couple hours shes been totally fine.

Actually seems to be running even better than it was prior to sinking it.

Do you think the carbs got crap in them?

My carb bowls were just jammed with mud.

Hope it all works out for u bud, lets us know how you make out but definitely get her out and go real easy on her for a couple hours you may find she clears up.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

did you ever get it going. mine is doing this and ive done every step to recover a quad and ones yall have discussed and I cant get mine to start


----------

